# Costumes!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Everyone, if you have already taken a picture....
What is your pooch for Halloween???
As promised...here is Lady as a Banana!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was not too impressed with having to wear the hat.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww look at her!!! 

The hat bit is hilarious!!! 

xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow the witch  Bracken was a devil but she threw her costume off after i only managed one not very good pic!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww love that first pic of Willow the Witch 

xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is a ladybird, he was not impressed! 









Bonnie rather liked her tutu and bows!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aww! great costumes guys!!!
That witch hat is too adorable!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

LMAO at lady as a banana and bracken as a devil!! Willow and bonnie look adorable and dexter is definitely putting up with it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Lady.....how could you? she's really not impressed is she? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Poor Lady.....how could you? she's really not impressed is she? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I know...I am horrible!! it did last all of 5 minutes...and a handful of liver. she wasn't enjoying herself. 
now....what do I do for next year??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not really a full costume, have been trying to keep it him when opening the door to trick or treaters, he is going loopy whenever they knock on the door, live in a fairly large village and I think the whole school is out trick or treating - may have to start handing out dog treats!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just to say I think all the dogs look great - how cruel are we though?!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is really Cute!
Hubby has just informed me that Lady needs to be a Banana for the kids when they come to the door......she is going to love it....Door bells, strangers who don't want to say hi, scary bags coming at her, and to top it off she has to wear a banana. Poor Lady.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I know...I am horrible!! it did last all of 5 minutes...and a handful of liver. she wasn't enjoying herself.
> now....what do I do for next year??


Your not treating everyone to your Cruella then ?????


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha, no that was a one night only...far too much make-up...lol.
It was funny tho, I was chasing lady as she had pinched a napkin from the table....I started to laugh, because I was Cruella chasing a dog...when I caught her..I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Alvy is a pumpkin. Its for halloween fun night at his dog training club tomorrow but any excuse really! He doesnt seem to mind although he did try to chew the stalk bit off the hat earlier!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a cute pumpkin!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha great! You all look fab!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy Halloween from Darwin and Dexter x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My monkey. (the hood doesn't fit right and he totally can't see)
We didn't put it on him tonight because he is still traumatized from the groomer today


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute!...anyone else dress up their pooches??
Last night, the cocker who lives on our street came to the house dressed as a bumble bee...and Lady's best friend Dyson came dressed as a hockey player.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

We've got halloween fun night tonight at dog training so hopefully there will be some others dressed up and not just Alvy.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

They all look adorable! 
I recently brought Minnie some Christmas costumes  she has one which is a reindeer and a white and red Santa suit  cannot wait for them to turn up


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

RRRRRR . . . .Matey


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> cute!...anyone else dress up their pooches??
> Last night, the cocker who lives on our street came to the house dressed as a bumble bee...and Lady's best friend Dyson came dressed as a hockey player.


Chloe was a bumblebee too but I couldn't get a good picture. She went out trick or treating with my daughter and husband too, but not for long. Brrr.. we are having an early blast of winter this year. I'm already tired of the white stuff!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So adorable!!!! Love the pirate and the bumble bee!!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Dexters Mum, I NEED those outfits!!!! Where did you get them!?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Dexters Mum, I NEED those outfits!!!! Where did you get them!?


I got them off ebay! They were fairly cheap,about £4 each


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks!! I'll see if I can find them! Maybe about to go back on the "I don't dress my dog up for my pleasure" thing... Obviously holidays don't count anyway but my two would be in those bat outfits every evening!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Thanks!! I'll see if I can find them! Maybe about to go back on the "I don't dress my dog up for my pleasure" thing... Obviously holidays don't count anyway but my two would be in those bat outfits every evening!!


They're made of fleece and have little hoods so they are quite cosy for this time of year  Good luck finding them!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

HOODS TOO!!!! Awesome


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Wrong first smiley!! Supposed to be wide open mouth like Ooo!!


----------

